# McCain wants VP debate delayed too



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2008/09/25/mccain-camp-to-propose-postponing-vp-debate-2/

Now McCain wants to postpone the VP debate too. I thought that Sarah Palin was smart and articulate enough to mop the floor with Biden anytime she wanted to.

Many conservatives have hopped on the McCain/Palin bandwagon because they like Palin much more than McCain. However, I find it interesting that the McCain camp has kept her distanced from the media, and now they don't want her to debate Biden in public until they have some more time to sand off her rough edges.

You'd think that the McCain camp would take every opportunity possible to debate the issues and explain why their positions are superior to Obama's...........wait......... Oh, now I get it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hah you never "get" anything :wink:

Biden couldn't win a debate with a high school debate class


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I think you have Biden mixed up with president Bush... I didn't care much for Kerry but he made Bush look like a fool.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

willythekid said:


> I think you have Biden mixed up with president Bush... I didn't care much for Kerry but he made Bush look like a fool.


You have to be real left slanted to think that. Kerry looks like an idiot without any help.

Bigdaddy, that is fuuuuuny. Evidently your working today and have not been listening to the radio. I don't much like Bill Clinton, but I have to hand it to him he is excepting responsibility. He said the last thing McCain is would be fearful of a debate. He also said while McCain and the republicans tried to put more control on Fanny and Freddy that he and the democrats stood in their way. Way to go Billy. In other words BigDaddy your old friend Billy Clinton says your analysis is bs.

If your not keeping up with the news Bill Clinton has dropped about four nucks on Obama in the last 24 hours. Hillary in 2012 me thinks. He hasn't said anything bad about Obama, he hasn't said he wouldn't vote for him, but he has been praising McCain as if he is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

are you bigs daddys' willy? :wink:

son of course....

Kerry lost so I guess everyone wasn't as impressed as you were


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> hah you never "get" anything
> 
> Biden couldn't win a debate with a high school debate class


If that was true, you'd think that the McCain campaign would want to schedule a debate between Palin and Biden as often as possible instead of shying away from having one. Maybe one good speech (written by Matthew Scully) is all Palin had in her.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Actaully BD I agree with that thought, must be a full moon :beer:

It doesn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Bigdaddy, that is fuuuuuny. Evidently your working today and have not been listening to the radio.


Yes, I am working today, just as I was working yesterday and will be working tomorrow. I try to get on here when my schedule allows, but that is not as often as I would like.

It does make me wonder how the conservatives that are so active on this board actually hold down a job. After all, isn't it supposed to be the welfare liberals that sit around and surf the internet all day while the hard working conservatives contribute to our economy?


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

BigDaddy said:


> It does make me wonder how the conservatives that are so active on this board actually hold down a job. After all, isn't it supposed to be the welfare liberals that sit around and surf the internet all day while the hard working conservatives contribute to our economy?


 Wow!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It does make me wonder how the conservatives that are so active on this board actually hold down a job. After all, isn't it supposed to be the welfare liberals that sit around and surf the internet all day while the hard working conservatives contribute to our economy?


 :rollin: I see you didn't answer the part about Clinton. He sure cut your legs off.   

As far as holding down a job I am retired. I worked from the early 1960's, went to college for a while, then worked 36 years as a fed. Now I work on my honey do list and play.   

I have about 46 years into work so I don't plan on doing a lot anymore. Keep working hard though. Since Reagan did screw up the fed retirement system I need you to keep working hard. Are you on the old plan, or are you screwed and on the new retirement that gives you social security and about 1.5% of your salary? I don't know why anyone would work for the government anymore. They are not even in the top 1000 for retirement and health insurance is the poorest you can get. I don't mean to gloat BigDaddy, I do feel sorry for you if you have the new crappy retirement.

If you are on the new and improved retirement the least I can do is wish you a good day. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Actaully BD is correct the libs on welfare do surf the web all day.

Which begs the question "if they are on welfare how do they afford a computer and the internet connection "


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > As far as holding down a job I am retired. I worked from the early 1960's, went to college for a while, then worked 36 years as a fed.


Plainsman, as a federal employee, were you a good investment of tax payer money?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > As far as holding down a job I am retired. I worked from the early 1960's, went to college for a while, then worked 36 years as a fed.
> ...


You can bet your behind on that. The government watches everyone else and makes sure they get overtime, but I have worked from six in the morning until eight in the evening for a month straight without a dime in overtime. I felt like I was doing it for the resource, and the American hunters. 
I went to work for 22 years an hour early every morning. I only stopped when a fellow said I shouldn't be wasting the taxpayers money when I get to work in the morning. I was talking to a fellow I supervised at 7:30 in the morning. I figured if he didn't look at his clock, and he didn't appreciate me being there early, and if he didn't listen and know we were talking about work, then screw it. 1971 to 1993. I figure with that alone the government got one free year every 8 years. They lost out the last 14 years because someones mouth went in gear before their brain.   You can't tell it's a sore spot can you?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> seabass said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman said:
> ...


Okay, so you are saying that you were a good employee. How about the work you were doing? Was that a good investment of tax payer dollars?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Okay, so you are saying that you were a good employee. How about the work you were doing? Was that a good investment of tax payer dollars?


Even though my title was wildlife biologists the work I did should benefit agriculture greatly. So, if you like wildlife, or if your a farmer I was a good deal for you. If your a city slick well ---- ???? Well, ya there is a benefit there too. Not something I want to talk about on this form, but if your interested I could tell you a little in a PM.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry for the sidetrack.... humorous reality

Five surgeons are discussing who has the best patients to operate on.
The first surgeon says, 'I like to see accountants on my operating table
because when you open them up, everything inside is numbered.'

The second responds, 'Yeah, but you should try electricians! Everything inside them is color-coded.'

The third surgeon says, 'No, I really think librarians are the best; everything inside them is in alphabetical order.'

The fourth surgeon chimes in, 'You know, I like construction workers.
Those guys always understand when you have a few parts left over at the end, and when the job takes longer than you said it would.'

But the fifth surgeon shut them all up when he observed, 'You are all wrong. Politicians are the easiest to operate on. There's no guts, no heart, no balls, no brains and no spine, and there are only two moving parts, the mouth and the arshole - and they are interchangeable..'


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > Okay, so you are saying that you were a good employee. How about the work you were doing? Was that a good investment of tax payer dollars?
> 
> 
> Even though my title was wildlife biologists the work I did should benefit agriculture greatly. So, if you like wildlife, or if your a farmer I was a good deal for you. If your a city slick well ---- ???? Well, ya there is a benefit there too. Not something I want to talk about on this form, but if your interested I could tell you a little in a PM.


But don't you think that a city slicker benefits from advances in agriculture? I mean, even city folk eat, right? In fact, my friends who live in cities especially are interested in healthy food, food that was grown without large amount of pesticide use. And city people like to get outdoors and see wildlife just as much as many of us.

So, my thought is that the work you did for 36 years for the government, using tax payer dollars, was good for everyone, city and country people alike.

I would further suggest then that there are cases where government spending is justified. Your career as an example.

I apologize to BigDaddy for highjacking this thread. It's just that the view I get from a lot of people on this forum is that all forms of goverment, including any form of regulation or intervention, is bad and represents a mis-use of tax payer dollars. I'm just happy to know that there are at least some government-funded entities, like wildlife biology for example, that are viewed as worthwhile.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

seabass said:


> It's just that the view I get from a lot of people on this forum is that all forms of goverment, including any form of regulation or intervention, is bad and represents a mis-use of tax payer dollars.


I think most peoples disgust comes from misuse or mismanagement. Many times I see where the Federal requirements hinder those at the State level to do what is best for the local people. This is where I get my attitude of suspicion. I can understand that some of it is needed, otherwise there will always be those who will abuse it. My belief lies more with giving better control at the state and local level. These are the people who know what is best for local people such as themselves.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Longshot said:


> seabass said:
> 
> 
> > It's just that the view I get from a lot of people on this forum is that all forms of goverment, including any form of regulation or intervention, is bad and represents a mis-use of tax payer dollars.
> ...


I see what you are saying, but I don't mean to talk about jurisdictional differences between state and federal. State jobs are also paid for by tax-payer money. So, we could just as easily be talking about a state job.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

seabass said:


> I would further suggest then that there are cases where government spending is justified.


Of course there is, but not in every aspect of peoples' lives as some believe.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So, my thought is that the work you did for 36 years for the government, using tax payer dollars, was good for everyone, city and country people alike.


Oh, I see what your getting at. I was thinking more directly, but your right. I guess after my experience when I think of big government it isn't the number of employees that bother me I get service from them. What bothers me is government intrusion into my life where it has no business. Government has it's place, is beneficial in many instances, but oversteps it's bounds often. 
We have to have some form of government, but it always has to be watched by the people. It's like a hungry bear always wanting more and always growing. Constant attention is required of the citizens or it gets out of hand.


----------

